# Tote Krebse zubereiten ?



## FischesserPeter (1. Oktober 2017)

Halle Angelfreunde

Ich bin Peter und ich liebe Fisch und das auch auf dem Teller.

Ich lebe zr Zeit In China Shenzhen das ist dich bei Hong Kong.
Zur Zeit ist  hier Krabbenzeit auch bekannt als Kurzschwanzkrebs.

Jetzt  kann man diese hier im Internet bestellen und gut gekühlt 24 Stunden  später per Post in Empfang nehmen. Wir hatten 24 (12/12 männliche/  weibliche) Panzertiere bestellt und erhalten. Jetzt waren 4 von denen  auf dem Transort verendet - gestorben. Der Transport war in gut  gekühlter und isolierter Tasche. Die Viecher waren also keinen Tag tot  und man zahlt auch nur die lebenden. Tote verden fotografiert und der  Verkäufer erstattet den Kaufpreis anstandelos zurück. 

Nun gleich mal meine Frage. Warum soll oder darf man keine toten Krabbe kochen und essen / verspeisen?


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tote Krebse zubereiten ?*

Es gibt wohl kaum ein tierisches Eiweiß, welches so schnell in Verwesung übergeht als das von Krebsen!
Muscheln und Fisch sind dabei auch weit vorne, in etwa dieser Reihenfolge.
Einen Toten Krebs oder eben auch Muscheln, dennoch zu verzehren ist lebensgefährlicher
Geiz!
Eine Lebenmittelvergiftung ist eine Sache, diese ausgelöst durch erwähnte Produkte bedeutet noch eine Steigerung!
Also weg damit!

Nachtrag: Du kannst ja auch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, ob der Händler die Krebse schon tot eingepackt und auf den Transport geschickt hat, oder ob diese recht zeitnah verstorben sind.
Persönlich würde ich überhaupt kein Tier, wo der Todeszeitpunkt nicht ermittelbar ist, b.z.w. dieses von selbst verstorben ist, essen!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tote Krebse zubereiten ?*

Als gelernter Koch/Küchenmeister:
Ich würde nie, was lebend angeliefert werden werden soll, zubereiten, wenn da tote dabei sind (Austenrn, Muscheln, Hummer, Krebse etc. )..

Auch bei Muscheln, die man danach noch kocht, werden nicht umsonst durch klopfen jeder (halb) geöffneten Muschel gecheckt, ob die wieder schliesst, also noch lebt, und alle toten bzw. unsicheren aussortiert.

Davon ab:
Herzlich willkommen an "Board" und viel Spaß bei uns.

Ich schubs das aber aus den Vorstellungen mal in die Fischzubereitung.

Und wenn Du essen magst, biste in dem Forum, explizit in den 2 Threads (neben vielen anderen natürlich) eh richtig:
Raubfische sind zum Essen da !!! Zeigt her eure Werke.

Was habt Ihr Leckeres gekocht ???


----------



## FischesserPeter (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tote Krebse zubereiten ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Du kannst ja auch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, ob der Händler die Krebse schon tot eingepackt und auf den Transport geschickt hat, oder ob diese recht zeitnah verstorben sind./QUOTE]
> 
> Sicherlich nicht aber da er für Tote Krabben nichts bekommt wird er sie nicht tot versendet haben.
> Aber DANKE für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## FischesserPeter (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tote Krebse zubereiten ?*

keine Bange sind im Müll gelandet


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tote Krebse zubereiten ?*

Daran haste gut getan  - bin zwar sparsamer Schwabe, aber da "lohnt" es sich echt nicht.


----------



## FischesserPeter (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tote Krebse zubereiten ?*

Das einzige was ich dabei nicht ganz verstehen Fische die im Netz auf den Meeren gefangen werden kommen sofort lebend auf Eis, werden sozusagen tot gefroren Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zu den Krebsen Krabben ?

Keine Angst stind schon im Müll gelandet


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tote Krebse zubereiten ?*

Krebs/Muschelfleisch zersetzt noch deutlich schneller als das auch empfindliche Fischfleisch und hat noch gefährlichere Abbauprodukte (zersetztes Eiweiss >> Gift)


----------



## phirania (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Tote Krebse zubereiten ?*

Ist doch ähnlich wie bei Pilzen...
Essen kann man Alle,Einige halt nur einmal.


----------

